# Best cage?



## Skipthehedge (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello! I currently use a bin and space heater for my hedgehog. however, I cannot stand my room being so warm now that it’s spring. I want to move to a heat emitter, but I’ve heard people say that you shouldn’t use one if you have a plastic bin (which makes sense). What is the best kind of cage for heat emitters? My hedgie is also a climber, so if wire is the best, what can I put on the side so he won’t climb and get hurt?. 
Thanks!!’


----------

